#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Pvelite

## softrain2009

Hi all



does anyone has serial number for PVELITE 2011?

TASee More: Pvelite

----------


## duazo2009

> Hi all
> 
> does anyone has serial number for PVELITE 2011?
> 
> TA




FOR THE BENEFIT OF THIS FORUM PLEASE SHARE ALSO THAT SOFTWARE.... HERE IS THE SERIAL NUMBER.. *00192552 400 971*

Enjoy,

duazo2009

----------


## sumon emam

interested

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Can any one provide the solution / ******** for the hardware lock for PVelite 2011 software, without which the SL. No. will be of no use.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## orbawy

Please share the ********. Thanks in advance.

----------


## koroosh_kabir

please upload pvelite 2011 with ********
thanks

----------


## setyabudi

Follows are steps I was tried when install PVElite2010 and finally it look working. I am not sure which step make it work but you can try it and inform me.

1. Install pvelite 2010 demo from intergraph but there is limitation in internal pressure (not changeable value) ---> useless
2. Then I download "solution" PVelite 2010 from 4shared using SPLM option (follow thread "PVElite 2010 download link here" from egpet), but should buy licence code from "solution" --->not working
3. Copy files from installed PVElite 2010 Demo to installed non-demo --->not working
3. Install PVElite 2008 emulator only ---> still not working
4. Run C:\Program Files\COADE\PVElite 2010\Assidrv\trial-1.bat ---> still not working
5. Uninstall "solution" PVelite 2010 and reinstall it using "green dongle" option ---> LOOK WORKING, I can create, edit, open, etc but need more test to make it sure

Good luck

----------


## naruto256

yes, i've succeeded in installing pvelite 2010 in windows 7 32-bit and so far it's good. I don't know how i've done it. Also tried installing it in my windows 7 64-bit notebook but nothing happened. has anybody successfully installed theirs in 64-bit windows 7?

----------


## orbawy

Please share source and m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e. Thanks in advance.

----------


## tam2

Alway like it...........

----------


## setyabudi

If you need PVElite 2008/2010 you can follow "bejana-tekan.blogspot.com/2011/08/pvelite.html" or googling for the smaller file  "PVelite 2010 solution 4shared" (200MB splitted in 41 files, you need hjsplit to re-join it)

PVElite 2011/2012? I need it too...

----------


## naruto256

what language is used here in the above website?

----------


## setyabudi

Indonesia

See More: Pvelite

----------


## mbc.engg

Can any one share PV Elite 2010 or 2011 or 2012 with working --------s?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## james_d

Need License ? email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com

----------


## aiki2011

Indonesian I guess. Using Google Translate:

PVElite 2010 can walk with emulator 2008. How to install 2008 first then install the emulator installed in 2010 with the option of green dongle. If not successful try to run the C: \ Program Files \ COADE \ PVElite 2010 \ Assidrv \ trial-1.bat and see if there is a message from Win 7 that found & Hardware sucessfuly drivers installed. Still have not been successful as well? Uninstall and Reinstall PVElite 2010.

----------


## gsaralji

Hi
anyone have latest pvfabricator?

----------


## mrbeen

you have pvelite 2011 or any higher version please send me a link.
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

> FOR THE BENEFIT OF THIS FORUM PLEASE SHARE ALSO THAT SOFTWARE.... HERE IS THE SERIAL NUMBER.. *00192552 400 971*
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> duazo2009



please upload pvelite 2011.
mrbeen789@gmail.com
thanks in adv.
mrbeen

----------


## mrbeen

> Hi all
> 
> does anyone has serial number for PVELITE 2011?
> 
> TA



please upload pvelite 2011
mrbeen789@gmail.com

mrbeen

----------


## mrbeen

> Hi all
> 
> does anyone has serial number for PVELITE 2011?
> 
> TA





please upload pvelite 2011.

th

----------


## TAGRART

Hi 

I always have "HASP error............."
How do I solve it? In the installation which coulor choose: the red or the green one?

----------


## bendorf

leave here a link for installation plz

----------


## Jaya04985

Dear Friends,

Please can any one share PV Elite 2010 or 2011 or 2012 with -----

----------


## Prasanah

dear all

i have pvelite 2011. & 2012


interested email to prasanah21@gmail.comSee More: Pvelite

----------


## kanil

pl send me 2012 at 


thanks

----------


## kishor

Please send 2012 to me on k_tejankar@rediffmail.com


thanks in advance

----------


## mrbeen

> dear all
> 
> i have pvelite 2011. & 2012
> interested email to prasanah21@gmail.com



please send me a link.
thanks in adv.

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## TAGRART

How about the --------? Why sending links by email? if you want to help share links in public.

----------


## mrbeen

upload to here.
mrbeen

----------


## mrbeen

> How about the --------? Why sending links by email? if you want to help share links in public.



upload to here.
mrbeen.

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## srexers

> Follows are steps I was tried when install PVElite2010 and finally it look working. I am not sure which step make it work but you can try it and inform me.
> 
> 1. Install pvelite 2010 demo from intergraph but there is limitation in internal pressure (not changeable value) ---> useless
> 2. Then I download "solution" PVelite 2010 from 4shared using SPLM option (follow thread "PVElite 2010 download link here" from egpet), but should buy licence code from "solution" --->not working
> 3. Copy files from installed PVElite 2010 Demo to installed non-demo --->not working
> 3. Install PVElite 2008 emulator only ---> still not working
> 4. Run C:\Program Files\COADE\PVElite 2010\Assidrv\trial-1.bat ---> still not working
> 5. Uninstall "solution" PVelite 2010 and reinstall it using "green dongle" option ---> LOOK WORKING, I can create, edit, open, etc but need more test to make it sure
> 
> Good luck



I found a good solution for 2010. Find 2008 in rapishare or other sites, install and ----- it. Then, install 2010 demo and use trial bat file. 2010 will works...

----------


## axeus

Dear expert,

Is it possible to run PV elite (in any version) without USB Key??
Please help me,

Thanks in advnace

----------


## jakapratama

Yes, it is possible as long as you have key for splm version 2010 or above.






> Dear expert,
> 
> Is it possible to run PV elite (in any version) without USB Key??
> Please help me,
> 
> Thanks in advnace

----------


## mbc.engg

Anything like PV Elite 2012 with working keys?

----------


## mrbeen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Pvelite

----------


## FATHI

Gents,

I am also interested in 2011 or 2012 versions

thanks

----------


## Amirul Asyraf

anyone have PVElite 2011 or 2012...can share the link here...TQ

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Hi Gents,
Please upload this software and license for intall, many thanks for your support.

----------


## morestlol

Hey guys,

Anyone could send a link for PV Elite any version would be great. With ----- or --------.
Thank you in advance for any help. Bye.

----------


## mrbeen

> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone could send a link for PV Elite any version would be great. With ----- or --------.
> Thank you in advance for any help. Bye.



here is it 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aspa

there is no c.r.a.c.k or m.e.di.ci.ne

----------


## mrbeen

U have a 2008.
So it with it?

----------


## mrbeen

how to install pvelite 2008 in windows 7 X64 bit.


mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## codigo98ii

please reupload

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmila.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## softcrk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Pvelite

----------


## karthikthermal

is Tema type D head is capable to design in pvelite.

please help how to mechanical design of DEU type .

i am confused in D type head details pls help

----------


## karthikthermal

is Tema type D head is capable to design in pvelite.

please help how to mechanical design of DEU type .

i am confused in D type head details pls help

----------


## TAGRART

> Hi friends
> Hope everything goes well with you
> I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
> if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.
> 
> My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
> 
> Cheers.



If you have something to share, share it without private messages, mate

----------

